# Home def. wheel guns?



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Howdy, here's a couple of pictures of two of my home def semi-auto's. A Springfield XD, 45 auto Tactical 5" and my Beretta PX4 Storm, 40 S&W 4". 
Unfortunately, arthritis and nerve impulse degredation have relagated me to wheel guns for hand gun use/operation. Not bothered by that actually, I always have liked them. Anyway, folks thoughts on your choice for home def in a wheel gun? Let's hear it. lol


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

.22 revolver rides in pocket.
.38 revolver close by. Sometimes closer. 
.357 revolver would take a couple minutes to have in action.

A short barreled (6 or under) .357 would suffice if it could only be one. .38's could be used in it if desired.
My .38 has a two inch barrel , I think. Fine for it for close range accuracy . The .357 a five inch. (A special order is all).
The .22's barrel is an inch and an eighth. Good for about a three inch range, or less if you hit bone or heavy fabric.
Whatever choice needs to hit where you point it. More to it than caliber. Aiming under stress under fire may or may not happen in a home defense. IF it's worth the time. 
Gotta fit your hand(s) just right for starters. Don't be afraid to try different grips if stock ones disagree with you.
Then practice at a range to find where a given pistol hits when pointed. Yes aiming should be learned as well.
But the right handgun will point more naturally than others.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Is the arthritis causing you issues manipulating the slide? If so, how does that effect your ability to function a DA trigger?

You don't have to manipulate the slide by hand. The forward face of the rear sight can be used against pretty much anything (belt, table, boot, etc.)

Maybe check out one of the M&P EZ models. They are supposed to have lower slide effort.

For wheel guns, I have always been a fan of Smith & Wesson. Lots of options but you will probably be looking at something in 38 or 44 Special. If you go with a 357/44 Mag, you will likely have to deal with extra weight compared to Special offerings.

I'm not as up to speed on wheel guns as others but the 327 Mag might be worth looking into. Not sure if that is a straight up 6 shooter or if models hold 8 or 9 rounds...


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

There's no delay in "putting into action", these will be live firearms in my home. SAFELY (loaded, ready to go) resting while awaiting their turn going out back to fire on a regular basis, or of course the other, lol. I've got a S&W 686+ (7 shot), s.s. 357mag 2.5" loaded with .38 special +P's. Like it and shoot it well. Unfortunately pretty pricey top. Also a Charter Bulldog s.s. in .40 S&W, 5-shot. No clips. Not near as nice as the .357 but a great small wheeler non the less if you're a fan of.40 S&W's, I am.
Looking maybe toward a couple 4" .357's loaded with .38 Special+P's. 
Open though........


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Home defense for me isn't handguns they become a sidearm at home.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

The old addage 'shoot what you got' applies w/ little adjustment.

Shoot what you can. Everything is better that nothiong. My wife is interested but cant rack a slide. Ill get her onto a revolver..


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Shotty with 00 buck is best.
_wheel gun in 38special
semi in 9mm

anything more than a 9 or 38 special you run more risk of over penatraction, possible to blow thru multiple surfaces, multiple walls hitting things you didn’t want to like loved ones. Neighbors._


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I have a hot loaded Security Six with 158 gr LSWC. 38 special works well also. Special doesn't kick


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

I love my judge. At home I load a 3”.410 buckshot first, in case the wife has to shoot under preassure, followed by 2, .45 long colt, then buck again. I leave it on a empty hole. It hits hard & has a decent spread at 10.’. Shoots slugs well too.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

If you're not going to concealed carry this gun and just use it for home defense, the Taurus Judge is pretty versatile. Although I've never been a fan of most Taurus firearms, I do like the judge because of the .410 / 45 long colt option.
I myself use my Mastiffs for my first line of defense, they have been used to chase off solicitor's who will not take no for an answer. They make enough commotion to ward off most trespassers. Should the said intruders get past the dogs (which is highly unlikely, they will have to shoot the dogs first) they will be met with a shotgun full of buckshot as they make their way up the stairs.








They look harmless but they truly hate strangers


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

reddog1 said:


> If you're not going to concealed carry this gun and just use it for home defense, the Taurus Judge is pretty versatile. Although I've never been a fan of most Taurus firearms, I do like the judge because of the .410 / 45 long colt option.
> I myself use my Mastiffs for my first line of defense, they have been used to chase off solicitor's who will not take no for an answer. They make enough commotion to ward off most trespassers. Should the said intruders get past the dogs (which is highly unlikely, they will have to shoot the dogs first) they will be met with a shotgun full of buckshot as they make their way up the stairs.
> View attachment 760659
> 
> They look harmless but they truly hate strangers


You need to teach those boys how to smile for a picture LOL


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Quack Addict said:


> You need to teach those boys how to smile for a picture LOL


Actually they're females and they are always in serious/ guard mode. When we adopted the kids their aditude changed. When the kids go out to play, the dogs go with them. 
They are very protective of the babies.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

38 Smith & Wesson victory model (WW2). But just the sound of racking a pump shotgun outta do the trick.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Similar to reddog, you get past our shepherd and it's game on.

It won't be a revolver in my hand though. I do have 2 revolvers that are decent. 4" smith 686 and an air weight. They are smiths, what more can I say.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Smith & Wesson model 66 .357 on her side. Smith & Wesson M&P Shield .40 on my side and a Glock 23 .40 in the closet. That's just in one room of the house.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Accept no substitues:




  








Model 66_1




__
Tilden Hunter


__
Apr 20, 2020


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Accept no substitues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for being so dogmatic. These are acceptable substitutes.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

My first revolver, and carry gun, altho a bit of over kill being a 44mag.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Quack Addict said:


> Is the arthritis causing you issues manipulating the slide? If so, how does that effect your ability to function a DA trigger?
> 
> You don't have to manipulate the slide by hand. The forward face of the rear sight can be used against pretty much anything (belt, table, boot, etc.)
> 
> ...


Yes, between the arthritis and the nerve damage, slide racking/clearing, mag loading even with my loaders is quite painful and difficult. I seem to be able to operate the revolvers including dumping speed loaders easier overall. As long as the wheeler has a decent d.a. pull, I'll be good to go. Guess I was hoping to hear models out there I'm not familiar with.


Tilden Hunter said:


> Sorry for being so dogmatic. These are acceptable substitutes.
> View attachment 760872


I do like the S&W's myself too. Got a s.s.686+, 2.5" w/Crimson Trace grips. 7 - shot, loaded it with .38+P's. Nice wheeler for sure.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

The Whale said:


> Yes, between the arthritis and the nerve damage, slide racking/clearing, mag loading even with my loaders is quite painful and difficult. I seem to be able to operate the revolvers including dumping speed loaders easier overall. As long as the wheeler has a decent d.a. pull, I'll be good to go. Guess I was hoping to hear models out there I'm not familiar with.
> 
> I do like the S&W's myself too. Got a s.s.686+, 2.5" w/Crimson Trace grips. 7 - shot, loaded it with .38+P's. Nice wheeler for sure.


If you were happy with the 45ACP you had before, why not just get a 45ACP revolver, like a S&W 25-2 or 625? The triggers will be as good or better than anything else you will find on a production gun and the 6 shot moon clips are like built-in speed loaders.

-na


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Nick Adams said:


> If you were happy with the 45ACP you had before, why not just get a 45ACP revolver, like a S&W 25-2 or 625? The triggers will be as good or better than anything else you will find on a production gun and the full moon clips are like built-in speed loaders.
> 
> -na


I like that idea! Not to mention that I already have 1200 rounds for that particular caliber on hand. Mmmm.....


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I like my wheel gun in 30 carbine, but I like my 1911 45 cap with home defense rounds for home defense. It's backed up by a shotgun.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I do have a 12 ga but truth is that a handgun is easier to lay hands on and my carry revolver and larger service size revolver are both usually somewhere at hand. Both ruger .357 double actions.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

John Hine said:


> I love my judge. At home I load a 3”.410 buckshot first, in case the wife has to shoot under preassure, followed by 2, .45 long colt, then buck again. I leave it on a empty hole. It hits hard & has a decent spread at 10.’. Shoots slugs well too.
> View attachment 760658


Very nice choice that I forgot about. Buckshot is always a good choice if not a shotgun then some .410 from a Judge would be warm welcome for a intruder at 2am. And if the wife can shoot it well, all the better.


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

mjh4 said:


> But just the sound of racking a pump shotgun outta do the trick.


👆That. Nothing communicates more effectively than chambering that first round.
I've never been a fan of projected laser beams. Gives bad guys an aim point in the dark.


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

S&W mod 19


----------

